
Stories of the Development of Large Scale Scientific Computing at LLNL (2011) - peter_d_sherman
http://www.computer-history.info/page1.html
======
ngcc_hk
Wow that is so bad. Just links.

Can someone at least has an overview.

~~~
brudgers
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lawrence_Livermore_National_La...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lawrence_Livermore_National_Laboratory)

I did not find "LLNL" a meaningful abbreviation either.

~~~
peter_d_sherman
HN has a limit of 50 characters or so for the title of an article.

"Lawrence Livermore National Labs" did not fit, and so was abbreviated to fit
HN's article title length requirements...

~~~
gnufx
Anyhow, I'd expect people in scientific computing to be familiar with LLNL,
LANL, ANL, ORNL, ..., specifically as hosts of major supercomputing
facilities. Thanks for posting it.

